# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  عرف/ي  الاتي...؟؟؟...

## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم جايبة لكم موضوع منقول لكن عجبني وياريت نشوف تفاعل
 المهم الموضوع يقول إنو كل عضو يختار كلمة والعضو الذي بعده يعرفها بطريقته الخاصة  سأعطيكم مثال 

الشخص الأول إختار كلمة سيارة  

الشخص الثاني قال : السيارة / هي خردة من الحديد لها 4 كفرات ومحرك  

القوانين : 

1-  التكرار ممنوع 

2- يحق للعضو أن يعرّف الكلمة بأسلوب فكاهي 

3- يرجى  إختيار كلمات مناسبة 


سأبدأ أنا عرف الكلمة التالية : قوطي..

في الختام لا يسعني إلا أن أقول إن شاء الله يعجبكم  الموضوع

واتمنى اللي يكتب الجواب يكتب نسبة التأكد من الاجابة..
واللي يخمن الاجابة يكتب مو متأكد
ولكم من مكسورة خاطر
ارق التحايا
ودمتم..

----------

مضراوي (07-10-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

مسابقة حلووه ..

ن شاء الله تلآقي تفاعل ..

تحياتي ,,

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اذا كانت مسايقة كهذه لم تلاقي تفاعل لمدة اسبوع اولى لها ان تحذف :sad2: 
مضراوي اشكر لك تفردك بالحضور.

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*لا تزعلي خيتو..*

*القوطي... علبة من الالمنيوم يمكن على شكل اسطواني توضع فيه المرطبات..<< يمكن هلون*

*امممم*

*عرف /ي الخريطة؟؟؟*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اشكرك على المشاركة الاولى مناجاة
والاجابة صحيحة 
اما الخريطة=هي رسم توضيحي  يوضح الطرقات والمسافات لمعلم كبير او دوله او ..........الخ

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

عرف/ي....الخيزرانه..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*هي عبارة عن اداة للضرب 
عصاية طويلة ضعيفة حدها
بس ضربها يعووور*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههههههه 
عمووه شكلش مجربتنها << قصدش باجربها عليش  :evil: 
يسلموو خيتو مكسوره الخاطر ع الطرح 
عرف/ي ..الكتاااب ؟؟
تحياتيـ ..~~

----------


## قمر دنياي

////الكتاب 
مجموعه من الاوراق مكتوب فيها حاجه عشان نقرأ فيها :toung: 

عرف/ي 
النشااف المنديل الكلينكس  :wacko:  :wacko:

----------


## مهتاب

الكلينكس شئ نظيف نحن من نوسخه

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

ههههه
خوش تعريف مهتاب


عرف/ي المطوة؟؟؟

----------

